# YUK THAT'S SO CHAT!!!



## Jake (Aug 9, 2011)

Is anyone elses faces all stupid looking?




they annoy me. Give us back our old faces


It's only the freaking smiley face... It looks like something you bought from the $2 shop...


----------



## rafren (Aug 9, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Is anyone elses faces all stupid looking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually can't remember what the old faces were like. >.<

I can only remember those awesome gyroid smilies. :/


----------



## Jake (Aug 10, 2011)

It looks like the sad face, but with a smile...


----------



## SockHead (Aug 10, 2011)

I like the new smileys lol 

     

^Especially that one.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 10, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I like the new smileys lol
> 
> 
> 
> ^Especially that one.



ME TO!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 10, 2011)

Miranda would like this one


----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2011)

YUK NOW THE SAD FACE HAS GONE HORRIBLE!!!

JEREMY FIX THEM!!!


----------



## Jake (Aug 16, 2011)

SERIOUSLY CHANGE THE FACES THEY'RE SO ****ING HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree!
   
No,Horrible.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> SERIOUSLY CHANGE THE FACES THEY'RE SO ****ING HORRIBLE!!!



Lolragemuch? Just don't use them.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Aug 16, 2011)

I actually like the new faces


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 16, 2011)

The Gyroid ones were so sexy. I can't even find the page of codes for these smiles.


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 16, 2011)

I like the gyroid ones! there much better!


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Lolragemuch? Just don't use them.



I can't live without smileys 

SEE ****!!!

I'm going to have to use the image codes...


----------



## Caius (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2011)

that one's cute. but the others haven't been cooked properly...


----------



## Fillfall (Aug 17, 2011)

And what's even worse is that the BB code buttons is gone to.


----------



## Liv (Aug 17, 2011)

They're just smiles... you'll get over it.


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2011)

Liv said:


> They're just smiles... you'll get over it.


HELL TO THE NO!


----------



## Zex (Aug 17, 2011)

Gyroids or who cares


----------



## FallChild (Aug 18, 2011)

gyroids were more ac related...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 18, 2011)

Meimii said:


> gyroids were more ac related...



Because AC is still a hot topic here... >.>


----------



## muffun (Aug 18, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> HELL TO THE NO!


----------



## FallChild (Aug 19, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Because AC is still a hot topic here... >.>



Well, we still have to pretend to try...


----------



## Yokie (Aug 19, 2011)

umad br?


----------



## 1marcos6 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well did they look like ACC's smileys?


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2011)

Why would you bump this?


----------

